# Istick 40w



## Snape of Vape (7/7/15)

Anyone getting this in in the next week or so?

I'm itching here to get one and the earliest seems to be by month end?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tiaan (7/7/15)

Not going to be here next week, but have it up for pre-order here - http://bit.ly/istick40w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Thompson (7/7/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Anyone getting this in in the next week or so?
> 
> I'm itching here to get one and the earliest seems to be by month end?


Hi @Snape of Vape, we have stock (black and silver). Use ecigssa in the coupon box to get R100 discount.
http://egoii.co.za/eleaf-istick-40w-tc/


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/7/15)

Thanks @John Thompson now I just have to decide if the itch is worth the R100 extra


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @John Thompson now I just have to decide if the itch is worth the R100 extra



Unless my calculator is broken you may mean R200.


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Unless my calculator is broken you may mean R200.


If that coupon code works it's only R100

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> If that coupon code works it's only R100



Oh yeah!


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/15)

Just picked mine up from @John Thompson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (8/7/15)

Let me know how it is. I'm really, really tempted.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (8/7/15)

Also got one, and if you are an Istick Fan, you're gonna love this. Very small device. Smaller than Cloupor Mini!!!


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/15)

@Philip Dunkley if I let it stand for a bit, and you fire it again, it's really weak. I have to then unscrew the atty, put it back on and then it works fine? Is this normal?


----------



## Tiaan (8/7/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Philip Dunkley if I let it stand for a bit, and you fire it again, it's really weak. I have to then unscrew the atty, put it back on and then it works fine? Is this normal?


You have to lock the resistance of the coil. You will see that the coil resistance goes down when leave it standing. This is standard practice with TC

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/7/15)

I was eyeballing this one but the battery is a bit of a let down, IStick 50 is 4400mah and evic vt even more. Surely they could have used the 50w battery pack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (8/7/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> I was eyeballing this one but the battery is a bit of a let down, IStick 50 is 4400mah and evic vt even more. Surely they could have used the 50w battery pack.



It's also half the size. I'm waiting for the bigger version to come out - the 50W came out after the 30W so it's probably in the pipeline


----------



## Alex (23/7/15)

Hawk said:


> There is a 100w option available now too. But I have ordered my 40wTC and should get it next week.


http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-100w.html


----------



## rvdwesth (23/7/15)

Alex said:


> http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-100w.html


Doesn't look like it has TC though?


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Doesn't look like it has TC though?


Nope, no TC, and no batteries either.


----------



## rvdwesth (23/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Nope, no TC, and no batteries either.


Its going to be difficult to run without batteries 
Seriously though, I like the idea of a istick with replaceable batteries!


----------

